# Still thinking of leaving my husband...Advice Please?



## OhioGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted, although I am sure some of you will remember me.

My H and I have had some counseling together and apart.

I am not sure what my H dicusses in his therapy, and as he sees his therapist thru work I am not able to join him in a session.

There are some things that my H has changed in the past couple of months...

He has been making breakfast everyday for us and trying to help around the house some.

In May we took a long weekend trip to Las Vegas. We had a good time...ate lots of food, did some gambling, etc.

There are other things that I am still fed up with.

I cannot take his food issues any longer. He is constantly worried that food has not been cooked long enough or that whatever I am making is going to give him salmonella. It is embarassing to go out to eat and watch him pick at his food. Why do you order chicken, if you most likely won't eat it anyway?

I cannot take his invasion of privacy or his needing to know every little thing.

If a someone calls my cell phone and I don't know who it is I won't answer it. If they don't leave a message, it must not be too important. But it drives him crazy and he will automaticly go to look it up on his computer.

If I am freezing and want to take a hot shower, why do you need to ask why I am taking a shower? Does it really matter?

I have decided to get myself in shape and do some charity bike rides. I need to get a new bike for them and he is constantly second guessing my decisions. Why, why, why?

After about 3 weeks of niceness, he went right back to constantly complaining about our oldest son. And then when I mention not being happy and wanting to leave, they sit down and have a long talk. My son says it went well...but how long will it last this time?

We currently live on the west coast. My H has had a job offer back east, about an 8.5 hour drive from home. But it is a new city once again, where we will know no one. I will have to find yet ANOTHER job and doctor, etc. Yes, it's closer to home than we are now, but it's another new start.

I cannot seem to stop looking for places to live back home or jobs for myself. My family is there, my best friend. I will have support.

He knows I am considering leaving again. 

Yesterday he started complaining of not feeling well at work, and went home early. I can't help feeling that this is just a ploy to make me worry for him.

I feel like I just need some time away from him. I have been with him since I was 14 yrs. old.

When I saw our MC just the other day, she asked if I really thought he was going to change? OR am I just like alot of women who hope the H will and never see it happen.

I know I am rambling, but I would love to hear what you all think.

I worry that I am just going thru a mid life crisis, although our MC seems to not think so.

Thanks


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

He has anxiety and maybe ocd. Why isn't he seeing a psychiatrist in addition to therapy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhioGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

ClipClop...it was all I could do to get him to a therapist.

And that took more years than I can count.


----------



## Sex (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, he sounds like a normal human being with flaws. No one is perfect and there are much worse flaws than what you described your husband as having. 

It sounds like you are a normal human being, growing tired of another human being. That's 100% normal and reasonable; however, you are the one with the problem, ergo, you are the problem in the marriage. 

End the marriage if it's financially possible and will not upset your children's life anymore than your current issues may already be doing. 

It doesn't matter that this will shatter your husband, he kind of sounds like a candyass anyways, this would likely do him some good. Toughen him up for a new pair of panties in his life. :smthumbup:

Also, you need to stop teeter tottering and leave - you have already made up your mind, you're just making excuses because you are much weaker than you paint yourself to be. Sack up.


----------



## OhioGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

@ SEX Well...that's some tough love. But you are most likely right.


----------



## Sex (Jun 23, 2011)

OhioGirl said:


> @ SEX Well...that's some tough love. But you are most likely right.


You can do it!!! :woohoo:

lympic1:


----------

